# Gas cans solution



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

I recall we had some discussion about finding right gas cans...
I think I found - just picked two packs of them, $12.99 two pack - solution to gas can problems:


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Sometimes when we're on a budget and want to use the original spout we visit the Farmer's CO-OP tire repair center and purchase a new valve stem for about a buck or sometimes free if you're a regular tire customer. When the valve core is removed they make a decent vent when pulled through a hole in the can.:biggrin2:
EDIT: EDIT: EDIT: In certain instances they can also make a good primer port for difficult to start engines in cold weather.


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

I've been using those aftermarket spouts from Amazon (in the first video) for quite a few years now. They also sell a larger-diameter option which has a two-piece spout. They screw together to be twice as long as the one in the video. I can empty a six-gallon can in probably 20-30 seconds. The extra length helps get the spout firmly in the fill hole before fuel starts flowing, and the extra diameter means I don't have to hold the heavy tank in place as long.

I'm finding that the rubber gaskets which seal the spouts are the weak point. If you over-tighten or get them just a little off when tightening, they leak. But it's still not as bad as having fuel spatter and splash everywhere while you're trying to hold a full tank steady for the 10 minutes it takes to empty it with the new "environmentally friendly" spouts.

By the way, that 6-gallon limit on portable tanks is apparently a federal law. Outboard motor fuel tanks have been 6 gallons for as long as anyone can remember. Then some states started banning the sale of any portable tanks over 5 gallons.

I have no idea what they think we're going to do with that extra gallon, but way back in 2007 I found a state (MA) which still allowed them, and bought four. I should have bought ten!


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

I like the VP gas cans. Insert the hose, tip them upside down, and open the vent. You can dump 6 gallons in about a minute and a half.
These are officially sold for racing and off-road use


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

I also use the VP cans and love it. No more trying to hold the can and work some cockamamie valve contraptions.

The crap we have to put up with because a few ignorant people could not follow some simple safety instructions. (There was a time when this was called “natural selection”.)


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Way back when on the farm.

We had our own tank with a pump.

The gas truck would come by once every month.


----------



## CodeMatters (Aug 16, 2017)

Still sell the basic old gas cans up here. YAY Canada!


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

ron45 said:


> Way back when on the farm.
> 
> We had our own tank with a pump.
> 
> The gas truck would come by once every month.


They still do here, IF you use more than 500 gallons a month, are tax exempt ( agriculture, industrial, other), and willing to pay a delivery charge. 

Just don't get caught using that gas for anything other than it's intended purpose. 

No using in your grocery getter, recreational, or amusement. 

ED


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

de-nagorg said:


> They still do here, IF you use more than 500 gallons a month, are tax exempt ( agriculture, industrial, other), and willing to pay a delivery charge.
> 
> Just don't get caught using that gas for anything other than it's intended purpose.
> 
> ...



I can get fuel delivered as little as once a year in any amount. Have a 500 gallon barrel for off road diesel and a 300 gallon tank for gas. The gas has the road taxes added, can't buy it any other way. The diesel can be bought either way. I get it with red dye added so it has no road tax included in the price. It's for off road use only, farm and construction equipment, etc. Can also get fuel without the dye that is taxed and legal for on road use. Once you get the dyed fuel in your tank it takes a lot of fuel to dilute it all out.

Fine is high if you get caught with red dye in a road vehicle, can be astronomical for the repeat offenders. More than once I've seen them pulling trucks over to stick the tanks to check for red fuel. Few years ago they got them in line at the state fair as they were pulling campers in to park and checked every diesel in the line.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ukrkoz said:


> I recall we had some discussion about finding right gas cans...
> I think I found - just picked two packs of them, $12.99 two pack - solution to gas can problems:
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MPOW0Rkchx8



Unfortunately you ruin the url and certification of the gas can the instant you drill a hole through it. It is no longer a " DOT approved" tank.


----------



## chiraldude (Nov 16, 2013)

Bob Sanders said:


> Unfortunately you ruin the url and certification of the gas can the instant you drill a hole through it. It is no longer a " DOT approved" tank.


True but have you ever heard of someone being stopped from filling a non-approved container at a gas station? Not in any state I have lived in anyway.

What you do risk is liability in the event there is a spill and/or fire where someone gets hurt. The government will fine you and the lawyers will try to sue you into oblivion.


----------



## CaptTom (Dec 31, 2017)

chiraldude said:


> What you do risk is liability in the event there is a spill and/or fire where someone gets hurt.


True, but I figure there's much more risk of spill and/or fire using those crappy CARB-certified nozzles which splash and slosh fuel everywhere. I also find that it takes so long for the fuel to gurgle out using those spouts that I risk having the can slip while pouring, just from arm fatigue.

But I agree I'd have to think twice before using the "good" spouts and vents for a business, where the risk might be higher.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Just put a *-note on the boat - to dive, dive*, *dive* - in case of fire when filling with gas after a few beers, smoking a cigarette and the engine running.:biggrin2:


----------

